# twin or solo cam compound



## Salmonslayer24 (Aug 16, 2011)

Was looking into possibly purchasing a new compound bow. Was wondering the ups and downs of both single and dual cam bows. I really like bear but would possibly settle for something else with enough good feedback. I currently use a crossbow but my previous compound was a 1977 bear alaskan so new compound technology is all new to me. Thanks


----------



## perchoholic (Dec 29, 2010)

So many good bows on the market today. Research , reviews and 
get to a reputable shop and test drive them both... You will know when you pick up the right one.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

*Personally, I would go with a solo cam. * Generally, they offer an advantage in tuning. You can get perfect arrow flight (or nock travel)even if something is slightly off on your bow... Very easy to tune and stay in tune.
Twin cams offer a slight increase in power, and speed. If speed is the most important issue to go, go with twins. String stretch used to be one of the major concerns, but with today's string technology this is hardly an iddue any more.
<----<<<


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

perchoholic said:


> So many good bows on the market today. Research , reviews and
> get to a reputable shop and test drive them both... You will know when you pick up the right one.


 
Exactly!!!

Also, go to the archery tech forum and check out the sticky thread on General Compound Info. It's well worth the time to read it and will probably answer many questions for you. 

Good luck and have fun shopping!


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

I agree with most of the comments. For solo cams you still need to address idler lean, nock travel and cam starting positions to wring out the best the bow has to offer. Similar things need to happen with dual cams. String materials are light years ahead of 1977 for sure but the majority of the factory string are still sub-par to those of the aftermarket. Not so much the material but the build. Getting the proper fit and using the correct spined arrow are also very important, always were. You need to be able to shoot a few bows, as today's grips are way different than your 1977 Bear, and make the choice based on how it holds and shoots for YOU. Look at the Quest lineup from G5 either the Rouge or the Torrent (solo) very underrated. The Drive is sweet too but is more of an advanced shooter bow IMO...


----------



## field-n-feathers (Oct 20, 2008)

Ahh, yes. The marketing hype of a single cam bow. I must admit, I once fell for it too. Today's bows are light years ahead of the original solo cam bows. Hybrid and binary "dual" cam bows now tune right down the center once tuned correctly, have more fine tuning ability, and are much more efficient. You couldn't pay me to shoot another solo cam.


----------



## ChumLee (Jun 21, 2014)

Joe Archer said:


> *Personally, I would go with a solo cam. * Generally, they offer an advantage in tuning. You can get perfect arrow flight (or nock travel)even if something is slightly off on your bow... Very easy to tune and stay in tune.
> Twin cams offer a slight increase in power, and speed. If speed is the most important issue to go, go with twins. String stretch used to be one of the major concerns, but with today's string technology this is hardly an iddue any more.
> <----<<<


Agree 100%. I have had several solo and dual cam bows. The solo cam bows will stay tuned over time, assuming you have a quality string/cable set. IMO, the main drawback with a single cam bow is the aggressive draw cycle, which I believe is necessary to produce the required energy from a single cam. Due to a shoulder injury earlier this year, I dropped my draw weight to 55 lbs and now I shoot a dual cam Elite Answer. Super smooth, and I've been impressed with its accuracy. I would take either solo or dual. Also, get what you can afford.


----------



## Miller6386 (Dec 1, 2013)

I went with a Bear Legion and LOVE it..... My last bow was a PSE Sidewinder. I liked it but things have come a long long way since then. I haven't really shot a dual cam bow but can say I have no complaints about the bow other than the weight... It seems a little on the heavy side...

I would go shoot as many as you can get your hands on and make a choice based on that... What feels good for someone else may not feel good for you. I am going to shoot a few different bows at the end of the season and see if I want to go with something different.


----------

